# Pubic symphysis injection



## mmendoza (Mar 19, 2008)

I have seen these before but very rarely. I know where this is but I'm not sure what code to use.


----------



## reichtina320 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is what I found on the internet:

The pubic symphysis joint may be stressed whenever the leg is pulled out from underneath a person, as can occur during a hit or a tackle. Falling, tripping, or slipping can also cause this. Pubic symphysis injuries are a relatively frequent event in sports. Swimmers who do the breast stroke often suffer groin pain from a pubic symphysis injury. Prolotherapy for pubic symphysis diathesis entails injections into the fibro-osseous junction of the superior pubic symphysis ligament and injections into the pubic symphysis itself. Prolotherapy is extremely effective in strengthening the pubic symphysis and relieving chronic groin pain in this area.

So since this is a joint...would it be a joint injection?

I'm not sure, I have not seen these before.

Thanks!


----------



## dimmitta (Jun 23, 2011)

*Pubic Symphysis Injection*

I recently had my pain management doctor do an injection here. This is what I found: "The pubic symphysis is a cartilage-like articulation between the pubic bones. It is a slightly movable joint that contains three ligaments..." http://www.innerbody.com

I am querying the doctor to see if the injection was done into the joint or into one of the three ligaments. 

If done in joint, I will use cpt 20610. If done in one of the ligaments then I will use 20550.

If anyone knows of a different code please post! Thank you!


----------

